

How to Host Your Own Delicious Alternative - SeamusCondron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/host-your-own-delicious-altern.php

======
AndrewWarner
Delicious isn't a collection of bookmarks.

It's a community of developers and plugins.

That's why these solutions aren't right for me, and neither is copying and
pasting my delicious bookmarks to an evernote page.

The developers and plugins that worked with delicious let me do cool things
like auto-store and auto-tag the links that people tweet at me.

~~~
ScottBurson
Looks like what we need is a distributed P2P implementation of Delicious. That
way it's no longer dependent on any one provider.

~~~
klintron
That's part of what the CouchDB based Scrumptious does.

